# Imperial Propaganda Posters.



## alien

I'm not sure this is the right place, if not please move this topic in the correct forum. Anyone have tried to make propaganda posters for 40K scenery? This is my work and I'm glad to see yours. I've take some WW2 posters an used my photoshop-fu :grin:

Warning for the mods: this work start with real propaganda poster in the WW2 era, I've removed any unallowed iconography but if this post is not ok, delete it freely and please accept my apologies.


----------



## officer kerky

well i like them lots. and it seems to be in the right section.

here for all that hard work enjoy an eraly christmas present of +rep.


----------



## alien

thanks Kerky.


----------



## xenra

sweet posters


----------



## Commissar Volstav

These are amazing


----------



## xiawujing

Very nice looking!


----------



## juddski

xiawujing said:


> Very nice looking!



i agree with xiawujing :good:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Awesome propaganda! +rep!


----------



## lordunborn

Outstanding work I can't wait to use them

These from over at Warseer are real cool too

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138549


----------



## Brother Emund

*Pdf?*

*The PDF (Our First Duty) look suspiciously like WW2 Itallian Infantry... only an observation! * :sarcastichand:


----------

